# Digital exo terra thermometer, help please



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

I was recently given this Exo Terra Digital Thermometer £9.49 - Pet Zoo Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Store free, but do not know how to program it as it didnt come with instructions and i cant find out using google. Only has 1 button so should be easy but im rubbish with this stuff :blush:
Cheers everyone


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i think the button allows you to change from celsius to farhei....

other wise put the probe where you want to know the temp and there you go. a temp!!


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> i think the button allows you to change from celsius to farhei....
> 
> other wise put the probe where you want to know the temp and there you go. a temp!!


Nooooooo... there is a switch at the back that changes from Fahrenheit to Celcius.
The button cycles through min/max/standard temperatures.
Only problem is that is been turned on for over 24 hours and hasnt registered any temperature yet :lol2:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah ther you go. i'm wrong. doing it from memory ha ha


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Suprised nobody can offer me any help?


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Check the battery as there should always be something on the screen


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

Oliver Dodds said:


> Nooooooo... there is a switch at the back that changes from Fahrenheit to Celcius.
> The button cycles through min/max/standard temperatures.
> Only problem is that is been turned on for over 24 hours and hasnt registered any temperature yet :lol2:


Sounds like it has either a flat battery or a broken internal sensor.

Chris


----------



## JP_ (Nov 24, 2008)

I have one of those....

press button once it shows the max temp, there should be max displayed in tiny letters..
press again it will show min...press again and it will show the current temp (no tiny letters showing max or min should be displayed)

you might want to read this as I found these digi therms are rubish.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/235387-one-trust-what-do-i.html


----------

